# Johann Johannsson Bladerunner 2 screenshot



## synthpunk (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking like some Waves Codex and XILS Labs Synthix on the right screen?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,

That's a Cool Shot ! Although I can't identify the synths he is using from this pic.

Johann Johannsson will surely bring something very unique and special to the Bladerunner 2 score. My guess is this will be a Hybrid (Orch. & Synth) score.

Oh... But, No CS-80 ? 

Looking forward to his score for Balderunner 2 .

Thanks for the pic,
Muziksculp


----------



## bryla (Jan 31, 2017)

I Think there will be a lot of mangling of recordings


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 31, 2017)

Dude wears a fancy blazer all day...really?


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> Dude wears a fancy blazer all day...really?


Cracks me up. I highly doubt it. I think a lot of creatives are experts at hiding and unleashing their inner child at the rights times


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess I wore one in Catholic school. Ripped it to shreds though. Good for him I guess. More interested in the Barefoots. Kinda low..right?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 31, 2017)

He wore some holy underwear & socks just for you Rope. So are we trolling working composers now?

Here's the full article for anyone interested.

http://grapevine.is/culture/music/2016/09/09/does-johann-dream-of-electric-sheep-johann-johansson/



givemenoughrope said:


> Dude wears a fancy blazer all day...really?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 31, 2017)

No, just taking the piss out of silly puff pieces.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 31, 2017)

TROLLING. Welcome to my ignore list.



givemenoughrope said:


> No, just taking the piss out of silly puff pieces.


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 31, 2017)

That Picture is Boss man...he's like I got dis yo. Really admire this dude's work! but a few will appreciate his approach.


----------



## Spip (Feb 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Here's the full article for anyone interested.
> 
> http://grapevine.is/culture/music/2016/09/09/does-johann-dream-of-electric-sheep-johann-johansson/



Thanks for the link. Really interesting article !


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome to poptivist culture, synthpunk.


----------



## mac (Feb 1, 2017)

Has the guy got raw tree trunk walls? If I had tree trunk walls, I could write as good as he does.


----------



## mac (Feb 1, 2017)

Just checked at Digital Village and Dawsons. Neither stock tree trunk sound treatment.


----------



## bryla (Feb 1, 2017)

mac said:


> Has the guy got raw tree trunk walls? If I had tree trunk walls, I could write as good as he does.


In his studio in Iceland, Yes. He moves around and retires for a period every once in a while only to come up with new stuff.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> TROLLING. Welcome to my ignore list


@givemenoughrope is a good cat, not a troll at all. You guys probably just rubbed each other the wrong way like cats tend to do.


----------



## Chandler (Feb 1, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to his score for *Bald*erunner 2 .
> 
> Muziksculp



I realize this man doesn't have the greatest hairline, but come on.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 6, 2017)

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-from-jason-graves-and-charlie-clouser.59668/


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 6, 2017)

he is very fashionable when working


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm thinking of going for the Bun E. Carlos office look or the Electrical Audio autoworkers thing...or Tim and Eric's "Pumpers" video.

...or possibly Woody Allen's robot disguise in Sleeper for more electronic tracks.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 26, 2017)

Trailer


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2017)

Awesome ! 

I hear some Vangelis flavored CS80 brass in the trailer


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 26, 2017)

better get good reviews


----------

